# Thomason



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of Thomason??


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmmmm......Anyone?? I'm sure someone knows something of that name....come on ppl throw me a bone lol! I'm new I don't bite, I promise..LOL!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

to may bloodline running in my head I can't keep up with most of them except the ones that interest me. Give it a little while Im sure somebody will responsed


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL, ok Ill be patient, at least someone responded Thanks


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

don't know if this helps but I found this lol. Its a pedigree with the names on it

Simpson's Dallas Pedigree


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's another ped. Looks like a bully line of some sort. Looks like some of it goes back to some whopper stuff too

Midjet's pedigree-dambullies.com


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

wasn't "Eddington's Whooper" not a APBT, it was something else, cause Shadow has him on his ped, but it's either the 6th or 7th generation, so is it safe to say that Shadow is bully not APBT?


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

how well does he conform to APBT standards? weight? physical characteristics, body shape, proportions etc.


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

He weights 70lbs even, he is 2yrs. old, he's physical aspect is lean, athletic type, but the more I see him and compare him I think he's more Am bully than APBT, I mean it soesn't matter to me really I love him to death, but it has been something I always wanted to know, cause I've heard of the "famous names" but Thomason I've seen alot of but don't know to much info on it, that's why I asked to see if anyone can shed some light on it, SMK found other pedigressof other dogs, that was cool THANK YOU! but is that name known to be APBT or Bully that's what I wanna know, Shadow's mother was scattered bred so can't tell a damn thing there, but the father was mostly Thomason.
I appreciate the help guys Thanks


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

I scanned the ped, but don't know how clear it would come out and maybe like that someone can help me figure him out...Thank u everyone that has been trying to help me.

Sire part:









Dam part:


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

There is lots of Thomasons' blood in Oklahoma. They are big dogs. Wand Hart has that in some of her blues and she shows them in ADBA shows and pulls. As for Whopper blood, well Edgar confessed on his death bed that he had bred some mastiff blood in his pits to make them bigger. Some of the Thomason dogs weigh around 120 lbs. I've heard.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yes loverboy's blu ace does back to eddington's whopper and whopper was said to be a cross with another breed. I would safely say he is more bully than apbt. I had a tight breed whopper that I rescued for a while he was conditioned well but even well conditioned still weighed 98lbs.


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

OH WOW! Thanks guys, yeah that's where Shadow came from Gans,Okahoma, I really appreciate the ifo. if there's anything else u can think of feel free to post .


----------

